# خطوات منظمه لتعلم تصميم شبكات الحريق



## ahmed_sherif1981 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هنبتدى ان شاء الله كورس تصميم الحريق لان فى ناس فى المنتدى سئلونى عن الموضوع ده وهنبتدى خطوه خطوه فى تعلم شبكات الحريق زى مبتدينا فى التكييف
نسئل الله عز وجل ان تعم الفائده من هذا الموضوع و ان يكون خيرا للمسلمين
​


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

فى البدايه لازم نعرف ان الكورس بتاعنا هدفه هو اطفاء الحريق
وعشان نطفى حريق لازم نعرف عناصر اطفاء الحريق
و عشان نعرف عناصر اطفاء الحريق لازم نعرف انواع الحريق
نبتدى الحكايه من الاول......
و عشان ابتديها من الاول لازم اعرفكم على اهم عنصر من عناصر اطفاء الحريق و هو
*sprinkler
*هو عباره عن جهاز يستخدم لاطفاء الحريق
نتعرف عليه اكتر
عندى ماسوره الماسوره دى ماسدوده بواسطة Sprinkler و بالتحديد مسدوده بوسطه جزء من sprinkler اسمه Bulb
ال Bulb ده شكله اسطوانى زجاجى جواه سائل طبعا كلنا عارفين الطباشير لما اجى اضغط على الطبشيره بصبعى السبابه و الابهام من اعلى و اسفل مش هاعرف اكسر الطبشيره......
بس لما اجى اضغط عليها من المنتصف هتكسر بسهوله
هى ال Bulb كده قادره على تحمل ضغط المياه من اعلى عشان كده المياه اللى فى الماسوره مابتنزلش
لا قدر الله الحريقه قامت ...درجة الحراره زادت....السائل اللى جوه ال Bulb اتمدد....ضغط على ال Bulb الزجاجيه من المنتصف.....انكسرت ال Bulb....فتحت مجال للمياه بالنزول عشان تطفى الحريق
هى دى فكره مبسطه عن ال Sprinkler
​


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب نيجى نشوف المياه اللى نازله من Sprinkler نازله ازاى عشان تطفى الحريق ....
هنلاقى ان فى نهاية Sprinkler جزء معدنى شكله شكا الطبق لما المياه بتنزل من الماسوره بتنزل على الطبق ده فبيخلى شكل المياه على شكل Umbrella 
فى المرفقات فيديوهات عن عمل Sprinkler


----------



## Don Helmy (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس علي تلك المعلومات القيمه والشرح الوافي ...... استمر d:


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*Sprinkler Types
*

Pendant Sprinkler
Upright Sprinkler
Side Wall Sprinkler
pendant sprinkler
بيستخدم عندما يكون هناك سقف ساقط
وهو ده شكله:


----------



## pora (23 سبتمبر 2011)

تمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

Upright Sprinkler
طيب نفترض واحد مشى فى مصنع من المصانع و الراجل ده معاه ماسوره طويله و هو ماشى الماسوره خبطت فى Sprinkler فبالتالى الزجاجه (bulb) انكسرت 
عشان كده استخدمت Upright Sprinkler بيكون فوق الماسوره
ودى الرسمه بتعته




​


----------



## ahmed samy (23 سبتمبر 2011)

المهندس احمد شريف
الله يبارك لك ويرفع من قدرك ويزدك علما وفهما
ولك كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

Sidewall Sprinkler
النوع ده بيركب فى الحائط

يستخدم عندما لايوجد سقف ساقط فى المكان او يكون ارتفاع السقف عالى
ودى صورته




​


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed samy قال:


> المهندس احمد شريف
> الله يبارك لك ويرفع من قدرك ويزدك علما وفهما
> ولك كل التقدير والاحترام



شكرا على مرورك الكريم و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

نرجع تانى لموضوع ال Bulb
السائل الموجود فى ال Bulb ده بيتاثر بتغيير درجة الحراره.....
طيب افرض انا حطيت ال Sprinkler بتاعى فى المطبخ كده ال Sprinkler هينفتح لان المطبخ بيحصل فيه ارتفاع فى درجة الحراره نتيجة استخدامى للهب....
عشان كده انا بختار ال Bulb بتاعتى على حسب المكان المستخدم و درجات الحراره
فى المرفقات صوره توضح انواع ال Bulb و تغيرالوانها على حسب درجات الحراره


----------



## محمد ميمو محمد (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله على طريقة الشرح عايزينك تكمل


----------



## eng_a7med$$ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## metho (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك واتمنى ان تكمل الموضوع لان طريقة شرحك جداا مميزة


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وزادك علما


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخوانى ان شاء الله نكمل الموضوع الى النهايه


----------



## lynxshaheen (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك يا مهندس يعني عن جد انت استااااااااااااز بكل معنى الكلمة 
لاحقك لاحقك وين ما تروح بدي استفيد منك و اتعلّم منك روعة يا مهندس تابع تابع و انا معاك بكل كورساتك
يا ريتني بشتغل معك...بس يا ريييييييت
بس الصورة اللي فيها درجات الحرارة في اخر وحدة ما فيها درجة حرارة و عليها علامة استفهام اللي مكتوب عليها VIKING و كمان بدي استفسر هسة ال sprinkler اللي من نوع upright هو بكون مثبّت على الارض يعني؟


----------



## magdygamal_8 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

lynxshaheen قال:


> ما شاء الله عليك يا مهندس يعني عن جد انت استااااااااااااز بكل معنى الكلمة
> لاحقك لاحقك وين ما تروح بدي استفيد منك و اتعلّم منك روعة يا مهندس تابع تابع و انا معاك بكل كورساتك
> يا ريتني بشتغل معك...بس يا ريييييييت
> بس الصورة اللي فيها درجات الحرارة في اخر وحدة ما فيها درجة حرارة و عليها علامة استفهام اللي مكتوب عليها VIKING و كمان بدي استفسر هسة ال sprinkler اللي من نوع upright هو بكون مثبّت على الارض يعني؟


اخى و صديقى مهندس احمد شاهين 
سعدت اخى بمرورك الكريم و طبعا اتمنى من الله ان نعمل سويا فى خدمة الوطن و المسلمين
بالنسبه لل Sprinkler upright ده بيركب فى الماسوره عادىفوق بس بدل ما هو بيبص لتحت زى ال Pendant بيبص لفوق.
اما موضوع ال VIKING ده اسم الشركه المصنعه لل sprinkler اما النوع ده اعتقد انه من الممكن استخدامه على حسب طلب العميل بمعنى ممكن يحط فيها السائل اللى بيتناسب مع درجة الحراره بتاعته و كمان ممكن يركبله الطبق اللى تحت زى ما هو عايز شكله
والله اعلم دى مجرد اجتهاد منى


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

nfpa

فى المرفقات كود nfpa وطبعا ده لا غنى عنه لمهندس الحرق
للاسف النسخه مش كامله بس فيها حاجات مهمه لازم تنزلها و ان شاء الله هحاول انزل النسخه الكامله منه​


----------



## ماهر عطية (24 سبتمبر 2011)

كمل يا باش مهندس الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## عبد الله بدير (24 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر ياهندسة


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

اول حاجه فى تصميم شبكات الحريق
هو تحديد الخطوره.....
عندى 3 انواع من الخطوره


Light hazard
Ordinary hazard
extra hazard
طيب احدد الخطوره ازاى؟؟؟؟
على حسب المكان اللى هتعمله Design
فى المرفقات هتلاقى ملف اكسل فيه انواع الخطوره وفيه الاماكن على حسب هذه الانواع


----------



## ahmed samy (26 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يااخى احمد شريف


----------



## احمد الاكسلانس (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا استمر ارجوك​


----------



## دمتم بخير (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*بسم الله ماشاء الله*

بسم الله ماشاء الله والله استاذ
استمر يابطل بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الخير الكثير
:75::73:


----------



## ahmed galal gooda (26 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
تحيه طيبه الى كل من ساهم فى المنتدى ولو بكلمه كما اتوجه بالشكر الى المهندس احمد شريف على مجهوده وان شاء الله تكمل للنهايه واتمنى لو عندك مشوع مصمم فى النهايه ترسله لكى يستفيد الجميع وربنا يزيدك علم وياربك فيك وفى كل من ساهم على المعرفه للجميع


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed galal gooda قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> تحيه طيبه الى كل من ساهم فى المنتدى ولو بكلمه كما اتوجه بالشكر الى المهندس احمد شريف على مجهوده وان شاء الله تكمل للنهايه واتمنى لو عندك مشوع مصمم فى النهايه ترسله لكى يستفيد الجميع وربنا يزيدك علم وياربك فيك وفى كل من ساهم على المعرفه للجميع



شكرا يا اخى على مرورك الكريم و ان شاء الله سيكون هناك الكثير من المشاريع ولكن موعدها ليس الان


----------



## lynxshaheen (26 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك مهندس احمد شريف على موضوعاتك التي تعم المهندسين بالفائدة و انا حتى الان متابعك على الموضوعين لكي استفيد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ممتاز م احمد الشريف افخر بك انك من افضل التلاميذ الذين تدربو لدينا فى المركز التدريبى الخاص بالشركة
بارك الله فيك ساتابع الموضوع قدرالامكان جزاك الله خير


----------



## م. ابراهيم الكسار (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكور م أحمد الشريف شرح مميز جدا" لل Fire Fighting System*

*الله يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك *​


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> ممتاز م احمد الشريف افخر بك انك من افضل التلاميذ الذين تدربو لدينا فى المركز التدريبى الخاص بالشركة
> بارك الله فيك ساتابع الموضوع قدرالامكان جزاك الله خير


شكرا بشمهندس سيد على ردك الجميل و يشرفنى ان اكون واحد من طلبة العلم لديك فى المركز و شركة smg


----------



## metho (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا كابتن ع الشرح استمر بالشرح لما فية فائدة للمهندسيين


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب خلاص حددنا نوع الخطوره بتعتنا على حسب المكان و دى الخطوه الاولى
الخطوه التانيه......
على حسب نوع الخطوره احدد المساحه اللى الرشاش هيشتغل عليها
Area coverage per Sprinkler




​


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

يعنى مثلا لو عندى خطوره عاديه Ordinary Hazard
System type ده هنعرفه بعدين
Area دى المساحه اللى بيغطيها الرشاش يعنى هحط الرشاش فى نص مساحه 12 متر مربع 
Max distance between sprinkler المسافه بين كل رشاش و التانى
المشاركه الجايه مهمه جدا ان شاء الله عشان هنتعلم ازاى نوزع الرشاشات بتعتنا


----------



## metho (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يابش مهندس بس ممكن توضيح للجدول ياحبذا لو في مثال


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

metho قال:


> شكرا يابش مهندس بس ممكن توضيح للجدول ياحبذا لو في مثال


بس كده انت تؤمر ان شاء الله هوضح كل حاجه من غير متقول


----------



## metho (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سيدحسن1 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله ربنا يبارك فيك ياهندسة
وفي الميزان ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد العطفي (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*متابع جيد*

بصراحة انا متابع جيد جدا ليك يا م/احمد 
وطبعا ده على ما اعتقد الكورس بتاع smgوانا عندي ملفات كاملة بس معظمها هارد كوبي انا بحاول اسحبها سكانر ونزلها مجمعة لتعم الفائدة لكل الناس 
وجزاكم الله خير على اسلوبك الرائع


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

هنلعب لعبه سهله اوى ياريت تشاركونا فيها
عندى مساحه 24متر*20 متر......
و عندى الرشاش الواحد بيغطى مساحة 12 متر مربع.......
المطلوب دلوقتى : كام رشاش مستخدم - و توزيع الرشاشات فى المساحه الكليه
مستنى ردودكم.....


----------



## احمد الاكسلانس (30 سبتمبر 2011)

عدد الرشاشات=المساحه الكليه/المساحه التى يغطيها الرشاش الواحد
يعنى كله 40 رشاش
التوزيع هرسمه اوتوكاد وهبعتها لحضرتك


----------



## mohamed mech (30 سبتمبر 2011)

احمد الاكسلانس قال:


> عدد الرشاشات=المساحه الكليه/المساحه التى يغطيها الرشاش الواحد
> يعنى كله 40 رشاش
> التوزيع هرسمه اوتوكاد وهبعتها لحضرتك


هذا هو العدد الادنى من الرشاشات
و لكن نظرا لان الرشاش يغطى 12 متر مربع على شكل دائرة و ليس مربع و لظروف شكل المساحة فإن العدد المطوب يزيد عن 40 رشاش
و هناك طريق لحساب عدد الصفوف و الاعمدة لتحديد عدد الرشاشات المطلوب و هى موجودة فى باب 13 nfps
و الاصح اننا اثناء الرسم نعمل بلوك الرشاش شامل دائرة التغطية ثم بعد انتهاء الرسم نحذفها من البلوك


----------



## mustafatel (30 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (30 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> هذا هو العدد الادنى من الرشاشات
> و لكن نظرا لان الرشاش يغطى 12 متر مربع على شكل دائرة و ليس مربع و لظروف شكل المساحة فإن العدد المطوب يزيد عن 40 رشاش
> و هناك طريق لحساب عدد الصفوف و الاعمدة لتحديد عدد الرشاشات المطلوب و هى موجودة فى باب 13 nfps
> و الاصح اننا اثناء الرسم نعمل بلوك الرشاش شامل دائرة التغطية ثم بعد انتهاء الرسم نحذفها من البلوك


 
الطريقة



[/URL]

و الصفحة فى المرفقات


----------



## lynxshaheen (30 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي المهندس أحمد وجدت من بين الموضوعات السابقة عضو رائع قد وضع ال NFPA كاملة لكن نسخة 2001 و هي على رابط الموضوع التالي و له جزيل الشكر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t262004.html
و اود ان اسأل ان كان بحوزة احد النسخة الاخيرة كاملة او احدث نسخة يمكن ان تتواجد


----------



## lynxshaheen (30 سبتمبر 2011)

استاذي المهندس محمد ....باختصار...من غييييييييير انتظار....و لا لف و دوران.....انت روعة


----------



## nofal (30 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## mohamed mech (30 سبتمبر 2011)

lynxshaheen قال:


> استاذي المهندس محمد ....باختصار...من غييييييييير انتظار....و لا لف و دوران.....انت روعة


 
الله يحفظك يا أحمد


----------



## دبوسه (30 سبتمبر 2011)

والله وعن جد استاذ وارجو منك المزيد والمزيد


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> الطريقة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مقدرش اقول الا كلمه واحده استازنا كلنا


----------



## lynxshaheen (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مهندس أحمد الشريف بدنا نغلبك معنا
يلا مع ذلك اكييييييييد رح تشرحلنا الطريقة اكتر و اكتر صح؟


----------



## وائل البرعى (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس أحمد على الشرح والمجهود الأكثر من رائع ونرجو أن تزيدنا أكثر وتمدنا بمشروع كامل وحساباته واضحة ولا يوجد بها أى غموض حتى تعم الفائدة كاملة على إخوانك المهندسين .
وجزاك الله كل الخير وجعله فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## metho (1 أكتوبر 2011)

شرح جميل وبارك الله بك لكن ممكن شرح للطريقة لان انا بصراحة مافهمتها بشكل جيد


----------



## metho (4 أكتوبر 2011)

متى تكمل الموضوع فالموضوع ممتع


----------



## goodman2019 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

رائع


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

والله يا جماعه انا اسف جدا حصلت ظروف وان شاء الله هنكمل الموضوع


----------



## metho (5 أكتوبر 2011)

ان شاء الله خير واتمنى ترجع للموضع


----------



## fadi kabes (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مستمرين مع حضرتك يا أستاذ أحمد


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## dohengineer (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك.


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم مهندس احمد
 جزاك الله كل خير 
موهبة رائعة في الشرح 
الله يزيدك 
انت تشرح بطريقة اقرأ و كأنك تري 
و ياريت الزملاء يتكرموا بالمرور على موضوعاتي بهذا الشأن و هي مكملة لما تكرمت به 
وفقكم الله


----------



## akbargherbal (10 أكتوبر 2011)

تسجيل متابعة ... و أود أن أضيف بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع المهندس أحمد شريف بعض الدروس من شركة POTTER SIGNAL
لكي تعم الفائدة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HxXLXIHG70
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSx4ioz6LNQ

تجدون دروس الفيديو الباقية على اليوتوب


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس احمد
> جزاك الله كل خير
> موهبة رائعة في الشرح
> الله يزيدك
> ...



شكرا على مرورك الكريم استازى و معلمى مهندس صبرى فمنك نتعلم و نستفيد


----------



## lynxshaheen (19 أكتوبر 2011)

الى اخي المهندس احمد الشريف ارجو من حضرتك اكمال الموضوع لكي يكون كامل و متكامل 
و اود ان اسألك عن شيء خطر في بالي 
في نظام المرشات 
قلت ان ال bulb تكون حابسة و معيقة نزول الماء من المواسير و عند ارتفاع درجات الحرارة حتى يتمدد السائل اللي بالداخل ثم تضغط حتى تكسر و هيك بنزل الماء من المواسير
طيب السؤال هيك تلفت ال bulb و هيك المسار بضل فاتح لتدفق الماء 
يعني المي رح تخلص و الحريق اصلا بكون طافي!!
فا شو اللي بخلي الماء توقف بما انو ال bulb هو اللي بكون مسكر على نزول الماء ؟
و هل من المنطق انو يخلص الخزان كلو لحد ما توقف التدفق؟
شيء اخر
بأنواع المرشات يوجد ال pendant sprinkler و اللي بكون لتحت و يوجد upright sprinkler اللي بكون للاعلى
طيب هل على كلا النوعين يختلف قوة ضخ الماء التي تحتاجه ام انه نفسه؟
و كيف سوف نحدد ما يحتاجه النظام لضخ الماء و زيادة قوتها ؟
ارجو من حضرتك اكمال ما نويت به ان يكمل حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع ان شاء الله
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/شريف حامد (2 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
شرح جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا بارك الله فيك


----------



## abumoneaa (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يفتح عليك


----------



## محمد العطفي (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير ولكن برجاء ارسال الي رقم م سيد وعنوان شركته smg


----------



## عبد الله بدير (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله وجعل ذلك العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد الزناتى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

:59:


----------



## ماهر عطية (12 نوفمبر 2011)

باش مهندس احمد ياريت تكمل معانا لانك لحد هلا ما دخلت بتفاصيل الدزاين وشكلك وصلتنا لنص البير واقطعت الحبل فينا بانتظارك والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور بجد مهندس احمد الشريف يا ريت كل الناس كدا محدش يبخل بالعلم علي حد


----------



## eng_alex (13 نوفمبر 2011)

فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينك يا هندسة عاوزينك تكمل الموضوع الله يكرمك

​


----------



## Taelna (3 أبريل 2012)

​*مشكور يا م/ احمــــــــــــــد الشـــــــــــــــــــــريف يا ريت كل الناس كدا محدش يبخل بالعلـــــــــــم*


----------



## المهندس الحالم (7 أبريل 2012)

معلومات ممتازة
جزاك الله خيراااا
​


----------



## بو عمار (9 يونيو 2012)

الموضوع رائع جزاك الله خيرا ارجو التكملة


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (9 يونيو 2012)

ان شاء الله هنكمل الموضوع بعد موضوع التكيف باذن الله


----------



## سامى مسعد (8 أغسطس 2012)

*بعد التحيه وجزيل الشكر للمهندس احمد الشريف على مجهوده الرائع والممتاز واجتهاده فى هذا الكورس 
ارجو ان يسمح لى بان اساهم معه بالقليل لاساعده فقط 
وان يعتبر ذلك من باب تقديم الشكر له ولهذا المنتدى العظيم *


----------



## سامى مسعد (8 أغسطس 2012)

*قليل من الفنييات 
اولا : ماهو سبب انفجار رشاش الحريق مما يسمح بالماء بالتدفق ؟؟
ثانيا : ما الفرق بين الرشاش المعلق Pendant Sprinklerوالرشاش العلوى Upright Sprinkler؟
ثالثا : ماهى المسافه القصوى مابين الرشاش والسقف ؟
رابعا : ماهى اقصر مسافه ممكنه بين الرشاشات ؟
خامسا : ماهى اقصر مسافه مسموح بها بين الرشاش وفتحات التكيف ؟

والاجابه عن تلك الاسئله جمييعا هى اجابه مترابطه ولنبد بالسؤال الاول 
كثيرا مننا يعتقدون اعتقاد خاطى ان السبب فى انفجار ال Bulb الخاصه بالرشاش هو وصل لهب الحريق اليه 
مما يسبب ارتفاع درجة حرارة السائل بداخلها ويتسبب فى انفجارها ( ولو افترضنا جدلا حدوث هذا لكان الامر منهى من حييث الخطوره فوصول السنت الهب الى السقف يعنى ان الامر اصبح خارج عن السيطره بالفعل )
ولكن فى الحقيقه ما يسسبب انفجارها هو تصاعد طبقات الهواء الساخن الناتج عن الحريق بالاسف الى السقف ( حيث ان الهواء الساخن كثافته اقل من الهواء البارد فيرتفع الى اعلى تلقائيا )
وبتراكم طبقات الهواء الساخن فى اعلى نقطه وهى السقف حتى تصل الى منسوب راس رشاش الحريق مما يتسبب فى ارتفاع درجة حرارتها وانفجارها 
ولذا عند تامين المصانع والمستودعات فاننا نضع الرشاشات العلويه بالاسقف وهى ملجا جميع طبقات الهواء الساخن 
وهذا يقودنا بالتالى الى السؤال الثالث وهو ماهى المسافه مابين راس الرشاش والسقف 
ولتوضيح ذلك السؤال بضريقه ساخره واقعيه وارجو ان تعزرونى عن هذا التوضيح 
(بص ياعم الحج لو نزلت زى كل يوم عشان تجيب عيش من الفرن الى جمب بيتكو واتفاجئت كده ان سبحان الله الناس واقفه طابور وانت بقا عملت فيها ناصح زى كل المصريين وعايز تمشي بسرعه وتركن على واحد من الى واقفين فى الطبور عشان يجبلك هتدى لمين فيهم لو انت ناصح هتتدى للى واقف الاول 
بس لو انت صعيدى زى هتدى الاخير والفرق طبعا واضح لان الى واقف الاول هيمشى بسرعه والى واقف الاخير هيمشي بعد الطابور كله مايمشي ياصعيدى ههههههههههه)
الفكره المستخلصه هى ان طبقات الهواء القريبه من السقف هى اول الطبقات التى يصل اليها درجات الحراره
وكلما بعدنا عن السقف كلما تاخر تراكم الهواء الساخن والاحساس بدرجات الحراره 
ولذا نص ال nfba على ان المسافه المثاليه بين راس الرشاش والسقف هى مابين 15 سم الى 30 سم لكن لماذا تلك المسافه ؟
لان لو وضعنا الرشاش اقرب الى السقف من تلك المسافه سيكون معرض الى الانفجار بطريقه سريعه دون التاكد من حدوث حريق بالفعل وينتج ذلك حالات كثيره منها ارتفاع درجات حرارة الجو 
او استخدام لهب بالمكان لاغراض شخصيه او تعطل مراوح التهويه بالمصانع ... الخ مما يسبب ارتفاع درجة حرارة الهواء داخل الحيز وارتفاعه تلقائيا الى السقف 
واذا وضعنا الرشاش على مسافه اكثر من 30 سم من السقف فان ذلك يجعل الرشاش ينفجر بعد وقت طويل جدا من حدوث الحريق حيث ان تراكم الهواء الساخن بالسقف ياخذ وقت طويل حتى يملاء الحيز فوق الرشاش مما يسبب ضرر بالغ بالمحتويات حتى ينفجر الرشاش 
​*


----------



## سامى مسعد (8 أغسطس 2012)

*ولكن ماذا نفعل لو كان المكان يوجد به اكثر من سقف ( سقف ساقط - ميزانين - ارفف- مكتبات ..... الخ )
وهنا ياتى التفكير قليا ففى حالة السقف الساقط اين سكون تركم الهواء الساخن هل باسفل السقف الخرسانى ام باسفل السقف الساقط ؟؟؟
بالطبع سيكون اسفل السقف الساقط ولكن ما المسافه المفترض وضع الرشاش عليها من السقف الساقط وهل سيكون مثل المثال السابق بالطبع لا 
فالمنشئات التى تحتوى على سقف ساقط بالتاكيد تكون مكيفة الهواء فلا وجود هنا لاي سبب ممكن ان يتسبب بارتفاع درجات حرارة الهواء 
لذا فان اي تراكم للهواء الساخن اكيد سيكون ناتج عن حريق بالاسفل 
لذا نضع الرشاشات ملاصقه للسقف تماما وهى الرشاشات ( الديكور - المعلقه - السقفيه ) Pendant Sprinkler
ونذهب الى السؤال الرابع ماهى اقصر مسافه بين الرشاشات فى الفرع الواحد ولماذا ؟
اقصر مسافه بين الرشاشات فى البرنش الواحد هى 2 متر ويجب الا تقل عن تلك المسافه وذلك لان عند انفجار الرشاش يتم تدفق المياه على شكل مخروطى راسه يكون راس الرشاش وعند تقارب الرشاشات الى مسافه اقل من 2 متر تقريبا فان الماء المتدفق من الرشاش يوثر على الهواء المحيط بالرشاش الاخر بالتبريد مما يجعل الرشاش لا يعمل لان الهواء حوله درجة حرارته اقل من درجة انفجاره 
وبالمثل المسافه مابين الرشاش وفتحات التكيف حيث ان تدفق الهواء البارد من فتحات التكيف تتسبب فى انخفاض درجة حرارة الرشاش والهواء المحيط به 

ارجو من الله ان اكون وفقت فى ايصال معلومه صغيره الى احلى مهندسي واحلى منتدى 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله​*


----------



## Sana 89 (8 أغسطس 2012)

Thank you so much


----------



## amnshsh2 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## MAHTALK (7 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور اخ احمد جزاك الله خير احنا منتظرينك


----------



## اكرامى علاء (7 سبتمبر 2012)

اخى المهندس /احمد اشرف اود ان اعرف طريقة الحسابات الهيدروليكية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mahmood mrbd (7 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع وياريت اتكمل الموضوع بالحسابات الهيدروليكيه والله يجازيك كل الخير


----------



## amrnada1964 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## عمران احمد (16 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير

و بارك الله فيكم و الى الامام دائما


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (7 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكورين على جهودكم


----------



## adel abdelkarim (7 أكتوبر 2012)

لسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته بارك الله فيك ولك وبك ولكةكل الشكر


----------



## حمدي النمر (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## abdelsalamn (20 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (30 أكتوبر 2012)

:30:مشكوووووووووور:30:
:30:وجزاك الله خيرا:30:​


----------



## mohamedtop (8 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرااااااا للزميل سامى مسعد على شرحه المبسط جداااا واتمنى تكملة الشرح


----------



## بهاء الدين احمد (7 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا للمهندس الجميل احمد و الشكر موصول لكل من ساهم في مداخلاته المفيدة
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## بلال جهاد (8 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً ....
واتمنى ان تستكمل الخطوات 
وبارك الله فيك يا استاذ


----------



## engalaadin (8 ديسمبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## engalaadin (8 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (10 فبراير 2013)

:30:جـزاك الله خيرا:30:
وزادك من علمه
:30:وبـــارك فـيـــك:30:​


----------



## Hamza Alabede (13 فبراير 2013)

معلومات قيمة بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.............


----------



## elnasorabi (15 فبراير 2013)

مجهود يقدر ويشكر لك التحية


----------



## أكرم حمزه (15 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 2020khaled (18 فبراير 2013)

مشكور حدا مهندس ساامى


----------



## 2020khaled (18 فبراير 2013)

عاوزين ددوره صحيه لو سمحتم


----------



## رنا نهاد (30 مارس 2013)

بارك الله بجهود الخيرين جميعا


----------



## ام سلمه (4 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_sameh86 (5 مايو 2013)

سامى مسعد قال:


> *ولكن ماذا نفعل لو كان المكان يوجد به اكثر من سقف ( سقف ساقط - ميزانين - ارفف- مكتبات ..... الخ )
> وهنا ياتى التفكير قليا ففى حالة السقف الساقط اين سكون تركم الهواء الساخن هل باسفل السقف الخرسانى ام باسفل السقف الساقط ؟؟؟
> بالطبع سيكون اسفل السقف الساقط ولكن ما المسافه المفترض وضع الرشاش عليها من السقف الساقط وهل سيكون مثل المثال السابق بالطبع لا
> فالمنشئات التى تحتوى على سقف ساقط بالتاكيد تكون مكيفة الهواء فلا وجود هنا لاي سبب ممكن ان يتسبب بارتفاع درجات حرارة الهواء
> ...



بجد تسلم وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## شريف برادعية (17 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع والاسلوب الذي لا يمكن الا وصفه بالرائع 

نرجوا من حضرتك اكمال الموضوع لتعم الفائدة


----------



## باشا صغير (17 نوفمبر 2014)

دروس في قمة الروعة
الف شكر لك استاذ احمد


----------



## Fumanshi (25 نوفمبر 2014)

جمييييل جداااا ما شاء الله .. موضوع راااائع و اضافات الاعضاء تحفة 
يا ريت تكملوه و تزيدونا علماااا


----------



## noreldin2000 (26 ديسمبر 2014)

لماذا لا تكتمل مثل هذه المواضيع المفيدة 
برجاء استكمال هذا الموضوع


----------



## ahmedaboshamar (26 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المعلومات المفيده


----------



## eng.mahmoud2011 (13 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خليل الهاشمي (15 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك ...مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## عوض بسيونى (16 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## علاء ذياب (25 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك واحسن اليك 
:20:


----------



## nabelabdo (28 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## nabelabdo (28 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم عبى هذا المجهود


----------



## nabelabdo (28 يناير 2015)

هذا المجهود مشكور


----------



## ibrahim982 (29 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير و يا ريت نكمل ان شاء الله


----------



## nouzhati (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## mohamed haasan (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا و يا ريييييت لو تكملوا الموضوع ضروووررررى الله يرضى عننا و عنكم​


----------



## mohamedmashaly (12 فبراير 2015)

*الله يبارك لك ويرفع من قدرك*:28::75::20:


----------



## محمد1177 (24 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## moustafa afify (25 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع
ونرجوا ان يتم اكتماله.


----------



## اسلام القماش (28 فبراير 2015)

شكرا يابشمهندس العاطفي انت شخص في قمه الاحترام وربنا يجازيك علي فعل الخير


----------



## سلام العالم (3 مارس 2015)

شكرا م أحمد علي المجهود
نرجو لك التوفيق


----------



## المصري الأصلي (30 أبريل 2015)

الله يبارك لك في عمرك


----------



## م أبو الوليد (4 مايو 2015)

طريقة شرحك جميله جداً و لكن يافرحه ماتمت. أين بقية الموضوع يا باش مهندس


----------



## كمال خطاب (16 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس احمد الشريف والمهندس محمد عبدالرحيم استاذى ومعلمى والمهندس سامى مسعد ولكن نتمنى استكمال الموضوع كاملا وبشكل شامل مع لمحات اكثر واكثر عملية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## aly yousef (16 يونيو 2015)

بوركت ونرجو الاستزاده


----------



## Kammona1 (23 يونيو 2015)

شكرا يا باش مهندس جزاك الله خير


----------



## Kammona1 (23 يونيو 2015)

شكرا يا باش مهندس


----------



## alaabogoda (3 أكتوبر 2016)

ياريت نكمل الموضوع 
وجزيتم خيرا


----------



## bakry198711 (15 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاك الله الف خير ....لا تحرمنا من مشاراكتك الرائعة


----------



## صالح بشير محمدعلي (15 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاكم الله الف خير تمنياتنا ان يتواصل الشرح


----------



## محمد ابو العنيين (12 مايو 2017)

ما شاء الله


----------



## محمد ابو العنيين (12 مايو 2017)

شرح رائع و بسيط


----------



## محمد ابو العنيين (12 مايو 2017)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو العنيين (12 مايو 2017)

شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## AHMED MORSYIAN (2 يوليو 2017)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## م. عادل عبدالله (12 أغسطس 2017)

شكرا جزيلا ياباشمهندس


----------



## malek.saeed (15 أغسطس 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي بارك الله فيك​


----------



## م. عادل عبدالله (20 أغسطس 2017)

تسلم ياباشمهندس طيب الرشاش بتحمل اقصى ضغط كام بار ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------

